# VIP622/722 HDMI Question?



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

I remember a while back the VIP622 had issues with the HDMI port. Has this issue been resolved? How about in the VIP722 any know HDMI issues?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I never had an issue from day one.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

Yes, there are still issues with HDMI. I'm convinced Dish doesn't care. I've received a couple email from techs, but then nothing more. They may have solved the problems with the connection, but certainly not with the software issues.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

megeed said:


> I remember a while back the VIP622 had issues with the HDMI port. Has this issue been resolved? How about in the VIP722 any know HDMI issues?


When I switched from Component to HDMI around five months ago, it didn't work. I called Dish and they simply sent out a new unit. Which works great. No problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not discounting your issues beaucop, but based on what I know about HDMI and the forums I have wondered around no receiver is completely trouble free regarding HDMI. Yes the HDMI external issues seemed to have died out. Also there have been a number of fixed down over the released addressing HDMI issues if I recall. 

Are all the issues fixed... Nope.. Will all the issues relating to ever combination of TV matched with the 622/722 be fixed. I doubt it.. But I believe all the issues that effect all TVs are fixed and what is left is specific incompatibilities between the VIP receivers and specific TVs. 

That gives me a good idea... Sounds like we need a chim in thread on this issue.


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,
My vip622 hdmi works with my panasonic tv. I am getting another to go with my Vizio, I guess I won't know until later this week if it has any issues.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

TechnoCat said:


> When I switched from Component to HDMI around five months ago, it didn't work. I called Dish and they simply sent out a new unit. Which works great. No problem.


What is the make, model and year of TV that you have connected via HDMI? I have a Mitsubishi model #WD 52525, year 2004 via HDMI that won`t work using that connection.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

HDMI connection problems abound with many different brands of equipment. This is not something isolated to Dish. Google will bring up 1000s of such issues.


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

I got my vip installed today and it works fine with the vizio through the HDMI connection. Which means if it goes down it is probably a hardware issue. I think I am going to add some support under the connector, HDMI connectors tend to be pretty heavy.


----------



## porkenstein (May 3, 2004)

622 definately had hdmi problems. It's not just incompatibility. I have talked to so many people with the problem . I have a pioneer 5080 with no hdmi out of my 622. I tried a friends 622 and it works fine. Don't let people fool you in to thinking is just an incompatibility problem. It's not. 622 replaced by dish and it's also working fine. Any receiver can have problems at time, that's to be expected but the 622 hdmi problem is more than occasional.


----------

